# Free Land



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## SpringCrkAromas (Aug 21, 2005)

Well....not much to choose from. Muskegon's nice, been there. Fun video though.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I'll sell you any piece of land you'd like for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## JosephSeiss (May 3, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> I'll sell you any piece of land you'd like for pennies on the dollar.


Go on...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Use the catalog below. For land transactions I can close online via Text Messenger and accept pay pal. If paying by cash I have satellite title companies outside most Walmarts near the Murphys/Exits. 
We can also handle transactions such as large bridges, inland ocean front property, water falls, and small towns.
See map for details.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Use the catalog below. For land transactions I can close online via Text Messenger and accept pay pal. If paying by cash I have satellite title companies outside most Walmarts near the Murphys/Exits.
> We can also handle transactions such as large bridges, inland ocean front property, water falls, and small towns.
> See map for details.


I think the video was real.

Why try to make fun of something that someone might find of value?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

No harm intended, just a Monday morning smile.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I agree with much of what the guy in the video says.
Ironically, the old farmhouse they were living in was contaminated with mold and they have moved into an RV next to their barn.
They are definitely worth watching in regards to rural, basic homesteading.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

My county has almost 1,200 vacant homes. What happens here is an old person dies, and their children do not want to live here.

I got this info from
https://factfinder.census.gov/faces/tableservices/jsf/pages/productview.xhtml?src=CF


----------



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

HDRider said:


>


Wonder what state he's in?


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Summerdaze7 said:


> Wonder what state he's in?


NC if I remember correctly.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

crehberg said:


> NC if I remember correctly.


I think you are right.

I think every state has abandoned homes and farms.

Using that website I mentioned above shows almost 3,000 vacancies in Clay County North Carolina, with over 500,000 statewide.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

"What happens that a beautiful house like this is totally abandoned?"

I know of several places that were abandoned due to the family fighting.

One place close to our house, there is an old farm house / barn / sheds that after the parents died, the brother and sister fought over the property. What was once a beautiful farmhouse, is now just an old shell. Over time, I think the sister finally gave up and let her brother buy her share. The son already had his own house and didn't need that house, so it has sate empty. He raised sheep and cows on the property. He does have a daughter, but for whatever reason, she never got the property until after his death. She ended up selling it after she inherited it - a 100 acre farm.

I'm not sure who bought it, but they did board up the windows of the house so no further damage is done. The roof has been kept up so at least it's still stilling. The barn and sheds are in good condition, and the new owner keeps the property mowed and has painted some of the outbuildings. They don't live there, so not sure what they are doing with the property - they don't have any animals there.

There is another old place I know of that after the parents died, the daughter in charge of the estate just never did anything with it. The parent's house was locked with all contents still in it. The last I saw it, nothing was ever done with keeping the house up, so I'm sure by now the roof is leaking and is ruining everything in it - if it's even still standing.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Michael W. Smith said:


> "What happens that a beautiful house like this is totally abandoned?"
> 
> I know of several places that were abandoned due to the family fighting.
> 
> ...


I think lots of land and houses get tied up in inter-family inheritance squabbles.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Sometimes people get the old place and find comfort in simply owning the place they don’t need to do anything to it


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

People like me hate change so we just can’t bear to bring ourselves to change the whole place in any way.
If nature does it that’s kind of different for some reason


----------

